# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Ηλεκτρονικά σχέδια ραδιοφώνων με λυχνίες...

## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο ενημερωμένο site με σχέδια παλαιών ραδιοφώνων με λυχνίες;

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα radioamateur,νομιζω οτι αν δωσειs στο Google την ονομασια του δεκτη πχ, TESLA ACCORD 401U και κανειs αναζητηση εικονεs κατι θα σου βγαλει, ενα site που βρηκα καποια σχεδια ειναι το  www.radiojournal.cz

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Πέτρο!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δύο καταπληκτικές ιστοσελίδες για παλιά ραδιόφωνα:

Για αμερικάνικα:

http://www.nostalgiaair.org/

Και για ευρωπαϊκά:

http://www.radiotechniek.nl/

Στην πρώτη ιστοσελίδα η πρόσβαση είναι τελείως ελεύθερη, στη δεύτερη πρέπει να γραφτείς μέλος αλλά η πρόσβαση είναι είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## Panoss

Έχω βρει 2 ραδιόφωνα με λυχνίες, δεν έχω φτιάξει κανένα ομως. Κάποια στιγμή, βέβαια, κάποιο θα φτιάξω.
*Ένα απλό*, που η έξοδός του πρέπει να πάει σε ένα ενισχυτή: one-tube FM tuner  στο  http://www.users.bigpond.com/cool386...e/onetube.html
*Ένα ολοκληρωμένο*: Α simple 3-valver  στο  http://www.pasttimesradio.co.uk/build/ef91radcomp.pdf

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!!!

----------


## Panoss

Άμα φτιάξεις τίποτα, ενημερωσε μας ..Πώς πιάνει, πώς ακούγεται κλπ. Μπας και φτιάξω κι εγώ!

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ55

ψάχνω ένα σχέδιο ραδιοφώνου πού είχαμε κατασκευάσει οι μαθητές τής Γ  Δημόσιας Τεχνικής Σχολής Αθηνών τό 1977  στά MW -SW .Χρησιμοποιούσε τίσ λυχνίες   EL84  EBC81  EF89  ECH81 Επειδή το έχω γιά ενθύμιο βοηθήστε με να το συντηρήσω

_
Φίλε Κώστα σε  _ _παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με ελληνικούς & πεζούς χαρακτήρες, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης._

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτό είναι: http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=142

----------


## xazopartalos

H σελιδα αυτη πιστευω να σου ειναι υπερπληρες 
http://www.radiodatabase.nl/

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ55

φιλε μου να 'σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και σου ειμαι υποχρεος

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ55

φίλε μου νά 'σαι καλά σέ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ καί σού είμαι υπόχρεος

----------

